# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > أحكام الأسرة >  هل الزوج ملزم بعلاج زوجته المريضة ؟

## السائلة

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
س: هل الزوج ملزم بعلاج زوجته المريضة ؟
     جـ: نفقة الزوجة تشمل مصاريف العلاج أى أن الزوج مسئول عن علاج زوجته.

----------

